# compatible cichlids



## agostiniL (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi,

Currently have a 30 gallon that is heavily rock scapped with lots of hiding spots.

I have four cichlids 2 Ink Fin Calvus and 2 Orange Leleupi.

I'd like to add some other type of cichlids to the tank.

Does anyone out there have any suggestions as what would be compatible with what I currently have?

Thank you,
Linda


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you need a bigger tank before adding fish. Check out the Cichlid-forum Library Cookie Cutter Tanks for 30G stocking recommendations. (Hint: go by dimensions, not gallons.)


----------



## agostiniL (Apr 23, 2016)

Thank you for your response. I went to the Cookie Cutter Tanks for 30G and found a list under the heading "Tanganyika Mini-Community", are any of the ones listed be compatible to what I currently have in my tank? There suggesting 1-2 pairs from the list. Any suggestions?

The only one I found from your suggestion above was the Calvus and I believe I have two of those already-Orange Calvus.

Thanks,


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the cookie cutter tanks suggest two pairs which would mean your tank is already stocked.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Depends on whether these "pairs" actually pair off... if they pair off they will be more territorial.

Ignoring possible issues with breeding or not, or whether your intention is to get breeding pairs of not... I suppose you could add some Julidochromis from Tanganyika. Or one Brichardi type (you don't want a pair of those with other fish in a smaller tank).


----------



## agostiniL (Apr 23, 2016)

Thank you for your input. So it seems from the response I've been getting is that I can only have the 4 cichlids in my 30 gallon-2 calvus and 2 leleupi. Tank looks pretty stark! No room for a larger tank. I'm not interested in breeding and I'm afraid what i have are to aggressive for the Juli. Unless I'm wrong on that. What about some cat fish or a different breed of fish.


----------



## agostiniL (Apr 23, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> I think the cookie cutter tanks suggest two pairs which would mean your tank is already stocked.


Hi, I'm confused by your comment above "cookie cutter suggests 2 pairs my tank is already stocked.

The cookie cutter also suggested for the 20 gal long and a 30 gal one could have 3 pairs. If I'm reading this right can I add a pair of any of the fish listed below.

If you wanted three pairs (groups) of fish:
• 'Lamprologus' (Shellies) brevis, multifasciatus, meleagris, ornatipinnis, ocellatus, speciosus, similis, Neolamprologus signatus, 
Altolamprologus sp. "Compressiceps Shell" 
• Neolamprologus caudopunctatus (non-Shellies)
• Julidiochromis ornatus or transcriptus
• Telmatochromis bifrenatus, brichardi or vittatus
• Paracyprichromis nigripinnis, 
• Xenotilapia flavipinnis


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You have leleupi and calvus. For those I would do a single pair...MAYBE...in a 30G if they were already paired up and produced fry.

I'm not sure I agree with the 3 pairs suggestion...but to follow the cookie cutter your existing fish would have to be on the list.

If the species were totally interchangeable, we could just say 3 pair in a 30" tank and we would not have to list the species. Hope this helps.

PS noki is an experienced fish keeper and mentioned julidochromis or a single brichardi might work.


----------



## agostiniL (Apr 23, 2016)

Thank you for your help. I guess l'll have to get use to a boring tank with the 4 i have.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Linda, what are the dimensions of your tank, please post them as length x width x height?

Also, approximately how large are the fish you have now?

Calvus do grow excruciatingly slow so you do have a couple years before they attain max. size. I have not kept Leleupi before so can't advise but do see them recommended for at least a 48" long tank.


----------



## agostiniL (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi Dee,

Thank you your reply.

30L x 12-1/4W x 18-1/2H

The 2 orange Leleupi are roughly 1-1/2 to 2 in and the Calvus are 1/2 to 1 in.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you!!!

You did mention you might like some catfish, if so, I would get 3 to 5 Synodontis lucipinnis (often sold as S. petricola) as they would add a lot of movement to your tank, stay relatively small and are fun to watch.

I would be tempted to try Julidochromis marlieri 'gombe' which are a smaller fish but mine bred quite frequently in a species only tank so I don't know how well they would do with Leleupi once they got larger.


----------



## agostiniL (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi Dee,

This sounds great! I love catfish! Look forward to reading up on these little guys. 
Sounds like this could liven up my tank a bit. 
Would you recommend adding both Juli and catfish or stick with one choice given my tank?
How many Juli would you recommend?

Many thanks
Linda


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

This all depends on whether the fish pair off and breed or not. You don't know if your fish can or will pair off. When they recommend "pairs" they are assuming breeding pairs. You probably by the odds will not have two breeding pairs from your 4 fish.

You need to plan the tank for what you want. You can also remove fish if needed.


----------



## agostiniL (Apr 23, 2016)

I think I decided on the catfish only. 
I also had no idea that "pairs" we're meant or assumed as breeding. I just figured it meant having 2 regardless.
No interest or time in taking care of baby fry's.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I would definitely rule out the Paracyps in a 30" long tank. Plus, the females are schooling fish.
Same goes for the Xenos.


----------



## ajws9356 (Feb 9, 2016)

Yeah, petricula catfish or a sand sifter, possibly one of the smaller shellies. Maybe a small number of Cyprichromis, 30 is minimum for those though.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

ajws9356 said:


> Yeah, petricula catfish or a sand sifter, possibly one of the smaller shellies. Maybe a small number of Cyprichromis, 30 is minimum for those though.


I wouldn't keep even the smallest type of Cyps in anything less than a 48" tank.
Paracyps in a 36" long tank maybe. I also don't know of any sandsifter that would be able to be kept in a 30" lang tank either.


----------



## agostiniL (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks all!

I'm going to stick with the catfish.


----------

